# Snapping



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, looking for a bit of advice.

We had my niece and nephew round yesterday. I went out and when I got home I was told that Orianna (11 weeks tomorrow) had snapped at my niece (19 months) and caught her mouth. Then I went out again in the evening and found out that she had snapped at my 3 yr old nephew's eye. I can only go by what i've been told as I wasn't at home, she has never been like it towards anyone else so it was a shock to me  How can stop her doing this again? or is it best to take her to a trainer etc? 

Thanks


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

At 11 weeks old she is still a baby and snapping and biting is normal. Maybe she doesn't know that kids are people cause they are small?? She might be trying to dominate them. Molly was a real snapper, bitey puppy when she was small. She has outgrown it now. I had to constantly correct her and replace human body parts with toys Going to puppy class helped and having her play with other dogs also helped a lot.

Other dogs would put her in her place when she got snappy so that way she learned that it wasn't good behaviour.

I would make sure someone is there to supervise if kids are around. When Molly was around kids when she was small I would tell them not to move around too much cause that would get her all worked up.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Exactly what I said to my mum , she is a puppy, she doesn't know any better  We have many animals including, Enzo, 3 cats, guinea pigs and rabbits etc so she has plenty to keep her occupied  It just really worried me as both of the children love animals so I don't want them to be scared of them. I want to back both the children and Orianna as it's not really her fault. Will see what happens when they are next here and if anything happens i'll have to get her some training 

Thank you so much


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The children will have been so exciting as well, moving quicker, speaking higher, squealing when nipped...Fergus nipped my nose the other day, he got Ellis' nipple ..oow...but it's just what ever happens to be near when I'm excited xx


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's so hard to tell either of them off as it is something that happens, hopefully she will grow out of it  It hurts so much when they nip especially on your feet bless them haha x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine did that and still kinda look like their snapping but really are trying to give me kisses. I warn my nieces and nephew that they may do that and do make sure not to put their face too close to the dog. Also when they were around little ones who were too young I or another grown up i knew i could trust would always hold onto them so could stop the pups from reaching the little ones'. Perhaps because it is something I was concerned about as their little teeth could hurt and obviously was not intending to hurt.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't old him off. If he's really hurt a sharp squeal works but I get a toy ready ...you can chew on that xx


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

ok thanks  will give that a go if she does it again on the weekend with them  x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I am still constantly on at my 5 year old about appropriate ways to treat and play with our dogs! What you are seeing is normal puppy development behaviour and small kids are very exciting to a young puppy so it's very easy for the situation to escalate and for accidents to happen.

I recommend close supervision at all times when the puppy is around the kids and teach both the dog and the kids how to behave with each other. Young kids tend to want to grab the dog, hug it and kiss it which isn't always what the dog wants or is expecting so I would ban that sort of "play" unless puppy is very calm and sleepy. During active play putting a toy between the dog's mouth and the kids hands is a great idea. Teach them how to play tug or throw things for a game of fetch. If it's all getting too much then time out for the dog AND the kids is a really good idea!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is normal puppy behaviour. The children need to learn how to be around the puppy and an adult needs to supervise all the time. Puppy will grow out of it, but as well as training pup - the kids need trained too.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I childmind and when Dudley was at this stage i used to keep him on a lead indoors when the kids were around for extra control (often looped through my jeans) and so the kids could move around without him reaching them, one game they did all like was having a toy (like a ball on rope one) tied to a longer piece of string so the kids could pull it round and he chased and bit the toy instead of them, they only really stroked him when he was sleepy. Good luck.


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks that's a good idea  if she does it again i'll do that 

Thanks to everyone for all their help, it's nice to know it's not just me as Enzo wasn't like it


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> The children will have been so exciting as well, moving quicker, speaking higher, squealing when nipped...Fergus nipped my nose the other day, he got Ellis' nipple ..oow...but it's just what ever happens to be near when I'm excited xx


Oh Karen, a nipped nose...painful. A nipped nipple, omg it's made my toes curl at the thought.

Val


----------



## Paddyd (Aug 15, 2013)

yes are's is getting to be very bittey and im getting fed up so can i have some advice he is 12 weeks old and he growls and bites and my son and his friends gets scared of him when he is playing he starts chasing them they then run inside and get up somewhere high up so they dont get bitten but he will go at anybody!!! we never wanted to take our new dog to traning but we are starting to seriously consider taking himbut that will be a last resort. he is v good at bedtime and walks, just this snappy biting letting him down


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Paddyd said:


> yes are's is getting to be very bittey and im getting fed up so can i have some advice he is 12 weeks old and he growls and bites and my son and his friends gets scared of him when he is playing he starts chasing them they then run inside and get up somewhere high up so they dont get bitten but he will go at anybody!!! we never wanted to take our new dog to traning but we are starting to seriously consider taking himbut that will be a last resort. he is v good at bedtime and walks, just this snappy biting letting him down


During that stage I used a lot of tug toys. There was one that had a handle and I would have them chase and grab and tug that instead of me when they got bitey. I totally understand the frustration. Some of my favorite clothes have become are at home only. I also found that if I sat on something and not directly on the ground that gave me a little distance to move out of way. In terms of training, I would also do that when I thought they were getting too much and do some training in that moment. It would calm them down a lot. I wasn't so sure but my two no longer resemble Tasmanian devils. They have great poo energy, but now it's just cute.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The biting and chasing is normal puppy behaviour. They also get very excited around young children with all their running around and screaming in play. Just give him time out if he gets too rough and make sure he has plenty of chews lying around like stag bars to chew on. I wouldn't skip the I obedience classes I think they are important.


----------

